# Caravans and RVs



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2022)

Know there are several on the board.  Here's our home away from home!  

@Capt Lightning @SeaBreeze @squatting dog @StarSong  that I know of.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2022)

Here's  mine!    ...youtube channel of a guy with my model. He's reviewing a 2019; mine is a 2020 that I bought used in Dec 2020 with only 10,000 miles!   I don't have the all lithium like he does--didn't want it--but do have some solar and new lithium house batteries plus a generator that runs from the gas tank.








Awesome bathroom for a van.  I upgraded my shower to a thermostatic mixer that keeps water temperature constant, upgraded the shower head and the drain cover under the mat.   In the video, you can see snaps near his towel hanger that are for a shower curtain.  He doesn't use his, but I do because it keeps the toilet dry.  I step out onto a hand towel, then wipe the teak mats down so the floor isn't wet.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Know there are several on the board.  Here's our home away from home!
> 
> @Capt Lightning @SeaBreeze @squatting dog @SeaBreeze  that I know of.


LOL..is that double Seebreeze , with 2 caravans ? 

I believe @StarSong has an RV too...


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..is that double Seebreeze , with 2 caravans ?
> 
> I believe @StarSong has an RV too...


Fixed it   Thanks!   I do think @squatting dog has two or three!

.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 8, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Fixed it   Thanks!   I do think @squatting dog has two or three!
> 
> .


Only 2 now. Todd and Margo.  I dumped the lemon Foretravel.


----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)

This life is not for me but I do like this.




One can only dream...


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 8, 2022)

RFW said:


> This life is not for me...



I don't live in mine, but could although I'd hate not having a washer and dryer.  It's actually giving me a better quality of life than I could've imagined.  With autoimmune issues including fibromyalgia flares, if I need to rest, I pull over and lie down. Have been able to do so much more in the last 14 months than I've done in years.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 8, 2022)

My wife and I love festivals, vintage festivals. What I am hoping to do is buy a modern, small, flat bed truck to carry our classic MG, then hitch a similarly classic caravan on the back, something like this:

The Mercedes seen here is not to my taste but it is the sort of vehicle that would carry my old MG and tow the quaint caravan.


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2022)

We have an old (25 years) RV that is now used for limited travel.  Short two or three day trips.  It’s hard to find places to stay.  Provincial park sites are filled up with reservations as soon as possible.  Small campgrounds have been sold to build condos. 

It’s my husband’s pride and joy.  It’s been a good summer lifestyle for us and a few winters too. 

Every afternoon my husband would take a short nap before we continued on will our travels.


----------

